# You have to leave the house but are only allowed to wear one product



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

OK - quiz time. 

You have to go out into the real world and meet people but you are only allowed to use one cosmetic product.

Note:  One doesn't mean two, three, four or any more than one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which product can't you go out of the house without?

For me it's clear brow gel.  I can do without concealer and foundation but I must tame my unruly brows.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Feb 13, 2009)

Mascara!!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the product that makes the biggest difference for me is concealer, under the eyes. My circles aren't chronic but it just makes such a difference. 

Caff can I add an 'or'? Or is that cheating


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

Lip gloss. My smile is my "cash cow" so to speak LOL


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 13, 2009)

concealer!


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 13, 2009)

Studio Fix Powder (any other brand will do in an emergency). My skin is crazy red sometimes.
But I'd HATE not having my brows done...


----------



## makeba (Feb 13, 2009)

lipgloss


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I think the product that makes the biggest difference for me is concealer, under the eyes. My circles aren't chronic but it just makes such a difference. 

Caff can I add an 'or'? Or is that cheating _

 
You can do an "or" but remember that "or" doesn't mean "and"


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 13, 2009)

Just one? Only one . . . hmm. Difficult.

A quick dusting of L'Oreal True Match pressed powder in shade N1.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_Just one? Only one . . . hmm. Difficult._

 
Deliberately so because it gets folks thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please note that a brown paper bag with two eye holes doesn't qualify as a cosmetic product (even though for some people, wearing one may be a vast improvement!)


----------



## Willa (Feb 13, 2009)

Mascara all the way!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 13, 2009)

Studio Fix Fluid.
I wish my skin was better so I could choose something else!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to say lipgloss or even just chapstick really!  My lips need hydration!


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably tinted moisturizer so it'll cover just enough to look natural


----------



## couturesista (Feb 13, 2009)

Lipgloss, my lips need to be poppin!


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 13, 2009)

brow powder!


----------



## makeupmadb (Feb 13, 2009)

Concealer! I can cover any blemishes or redness and also I find that a touch of concealer under the brows can open up the eyes more to act as a highlight.


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely Bene-Tint...Gotta fake the rosy glow of a good night's sleep (especially after a hard night of partying...sshh!!!)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 13, 2009)

Hard question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would have to be Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

a foundation with spf.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 13, 2009)

Mufe Hd


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 13, 2009)

Eyeshadow


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 13, 2009)

blush! i look dead without it


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2009)

Feline kohl power.


----------



## n_c (Feb 13, 2009)

Omg that's hard...hmmmm but for sure concealer.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 13, 2009)

mascara.

or. 

studio fix powder. more likely mascara though.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 13, 2009)

eyeliner


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 13, 2009)

Concealer or blusher... 

ummm, concealer!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

assuming lipbalms with no tint don't count...

Sock Hop lipgloss.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Feline Kohl liner


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_assuming lipbalms with no tint don't count...

Sock Hop lipgloss._

 
I chose brow gel with no tint so lip balms could count I suppose but I'm really looking for something that makes a visible difference - my brow gel certainly does.  Without it I look like Animal from the Muppets.


----------



## Sanayhs (Feb 13, 2009)

Concealer! I don't count moisturizer as a beauty product (for me it falls in with things like shampoo and soap), so I'd mix a touch of concealer with my moisturizer to tint it to even me out all over, and then I'd go back and do more concealing over spots that really need it. 

If I could choose a second product, it'd be a translucent powder to set the concealer.


----------



## keebruja (Feb 13, 2009)

Mascara! I have blond eyelashes.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 13, 2009)

Concealer for sure!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Just to clarify again, usual skincare products which are invisible don't count for the answer so cleanser, moisturizer and toner are all OK.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 13, 2009)

Eyeliner. I could use eyeliner for tinting my lashes if I had to as well.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 13, 2009)

Eyeliner please, I look like a zombie 8 year old without it!


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 13, 2009)

actually... i change my mind. fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because it can double as mascara AND eyeliner. clever, me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd have to say my Lancome teint Idole Ultra. its full coevrage so i can use it as a concealer and foundation. and it dries to a powder finish. so its like 3 products in 1.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Eyeliner. I could use eyeliner for tinting my lashes if I had to as well._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_actually... i change my mind. fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because it can double as mascara AND eyeliner. clever, me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe_

 
Ha!  Ingenious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ingenuity is perfectly permissible.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 13, 2009)

Lipgloss!


----------



## topdogg (Feb 13, 2009)

I would fill in my brows!!  My skin is a little uneven but no eyebrows trumps a little splotchyness any day lol!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 14, 2009)

If on a breakout period: MSFN 

If not: clear mascara (for my brows and lashes)


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

Mascara!! Honestly, since my eyelashes are so long, if I'm wearing only mascara, it appears that I have a lot more make-up on as well.  And my skin is clear and smooth so I have nothing to conceal, and I don't really need foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So yes, Mascara, my true love!


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 14, 2009)

I would usually say my foundation (studio fix fluid) but sence as of late my skin is really good, I would say eyeliner


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keebruja* 

 
_Mascara! I have blond eyelashes._

 
Same here!  I look albino without something on my lashes, and my brows are usually covered by my fringe.


----------



## ashley8119 (Feb 14, 2009)

Concealer for undereye circles and slight cheek redness caused by my thyroid condition. I occasionally go out in public without makeup, so that's no problem for me. I just prefer not to, because I look 9 without any makeup.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Feb 14, 2009)

Foundation!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 14, 2009)

definitely concealer, thats all I wore out today


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_You can do an "or" but remember that "or" doesn't mean "and" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Failing concealer I would go for either a TM or highlighter because I think one of the most flattering features is beautiful skin.


----------



## versace (Feb 14, 2009)

pressed powder


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 14, 2009)

concealer !!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2009)

Eyebrow pencil.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 14, 2009)

Concealer. I also want to say powder since my skin is sooo oily, but as long as I'm wearing a matte moisturiser I'd probably be ok for an hour or so.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 14, 2009)

Er actually, does UDPP count?

Because then I'd go with UDPP + Mineralize Skinfinish Natural. If I use a little UDPP under the eyes and on the eyelids, it doubles as undereye concealer (I have weird tan circles around my eyes).


----------



## Deena (Feb 14, 2009)

Concealer.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Long ago I probably would've said mascara or lipgloss, but now concealor is my saving grace.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 15, 2009)

Foundation!

(second choice would be mascara and third loose powder.)


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Er actually, does UDPP count?

Because then I'd go with UDPP + Mineralize Skinfinish Natural. If I use a little UDPP under the eyes and on the eyelids, it doubles as undereye concealer (I have weird tan circles around my eyes)._

 
The UDPP could triple for a nude lip.


----------



## zzoester (Feb 15, 2009)

Definitely Spiked Brow pencil.....but some concealer would be a close second (for underneath my eyes).


----------



## Rennah (Feb 15, 2009)

Concealer.

2nd choice: Mascara


----------



## zeroxstar (Feb 15, 2009)

concealer or mascara - i'm fine with either one, if i have mascara i can live w/o concealer and vice versa. of the two probably concealer


----------



## seonmi (Feb 15, 2009)

concealer for sure!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't know if this really counts as a "product", but my false eyelashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know it sounds ridiculous, but my tired eyes go from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a second. 

I do the natural ones (ardell 109s, I REALLY wanna try 110s) ... however, I am Asian and people usually know that they aren't my *real* lashes (since asians cant naturally have lashe that long and thick) but they think I have extensions at least and they say it looks pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...is it a bad thing people know my lashes aren't real? :/ I wish they looked more real.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Feb 16, 2009)

Brow liner/gel. I gotta have my brows neat & looking immaculate or I'd chance not leaving the house, lol!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Don't know if this really counts as a "product", but my false eyelashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it sounds ridiculous, but my tired eyes go from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a second._

 
False eyeleashes are absolutely a product. Great choice!  It doesn't sound ridiculous at all.

Let's hear it for false eyelashes!


----------



## susannef (Feb 16, 2009)

mascara! boring choice i know, but my eyelashes are like white naturally.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_False eyeleashes are absolutely a product. Great choice!  It doesn't sound ridiculous at all.

Let's hear it for false eyelashes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
here here!!!


----------



## daphneM (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I would go with the majority here and say concealer! I mean, I leave the house without makeup all the time, including - GASP! - going to work barefaced. A lot less lately though...I'm hoping that it's not only because I'm new to makeup. I hate to think of a day coming where I don't want to go out without it!

That said, even on days I don't feel like putting in the effort, about 80% of the time I dab a little concealer on my undereye circles. Just makes me feel fresher and more awake. Now, if you counted Chapstick I'd say that, since I have to have a tube in my pocket or purse AT ALL TIMES...but that's really a skincare thing. It's not remotely to do with vanity, but rather comfort!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Revlon Skinlights! It used to be concealer (mostly for bags+veins), but then I'd have a non-radiant face. Skinlights reflects the dark circles enough for me to be satisfied with, while making the rest of my face glow! I friggin love it.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely So Ceylon MSF. Makes my skin look healthy and alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




either that or my MSFN in Medium+


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 18, 2009)

lipgloss (Chanel 94 Sundress)... my lips tend to get chapped VERY easily without any lip products at all.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I'll go with mascara.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 18, 2009)

A gloss from Fusion Brand. Lip Fusion in Glow.


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 18, 2009)

It would between Mineralize Loose or MSFN -- depending what I have on-hand.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Feb 19, 2009)

I have to go for foundation. I had bad acne growing up and my skin is less than perfect so I cover it as much as I can


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll go out with some MUFE HD loose powder, put on my Dior Spuns sunglasses, and i'll have the "bitchy Victoria Beckham" attitude all day long, yep.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mascara for sure, I look sleepy without it lol


----------



## celestia (Feb 20, 2009)

Where I am right now is minus degrees celcius. Given the instance that i were only allowed to wear one -product- (in the strictest sense, that includes skincare AND cosmetic) ... I would have to leave with moisturiser.

Of course in the actual post it clarifies 'product' that is 'cosmetic'- if then, it would have to be mineral foundation or pressed powder overseas though eyeliner would win back home.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably mascara. It changes the look of my eyes greatly. The rest I could live without if I had to. Don't really NEED it.


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 21, 2009)

Foundation.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2009)

Tinted moisturizer.


----------



## Zoffe (Feb 22, 2009)

I _have_ to fill in my brows before leaving the house!
My brows are blonde but my hair is dyed black so I look sick if I don't fill in my brows xD


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

Eyeliner


----------



## twynklestar (Feb 23, 2009)

mascara!! it always gives you a certain confidence that your eyes are popping, and you know what they say about them peepers being the window to your soul.

although...if i had to go to a more formal function, then i'll slap on some foundation.


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't leave the house without doing my eyebrows - they're way too light! I use a dark brown Inglot eye shadow to fill them.


----------



## starrynight0127 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lip gloss! Not only does it makes my lips look good, but it makes my eyes pop!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

Studio Fix.. I can brush it on lightly all over and it will make me look so much fresher.. I really hate my bareface.. my skintone is really sallow.. ickypoo


----------



## pink_lariat (Mar 3, 2009)

It would be eyeliner for me.


----------



## lvgz (Mar 3, 2009)

i read two pages and didnt see this answer.. but its a def for me if i could only wear one product. bronzer! doesnt matter if its shimmery or matte.. it gives me a glow.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 3, 2009)

Mascara, it makes me look more "alive"


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Concealer !


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 3, 2009)

MUFE HD foundation


----------



## geeko (Mar 9, 2009)

lipcolor for me

my colleagues commented that i look very pale and sickly without any lipcolor.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2009)

Definitely concealer!


----------



## jackie100 (Mar 10, 2009)

In that case I would just refuse to leave the house. I never leave the house without a full face on! Even to go to the store. haha. Not kidding either.


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

Erm, I'm sort of high maintenance. I really need a little eyeshadow in my crease (I have really flat eyelids and love defining them), eyeliner and mascara. I also have to fill in my brows, put on foundation, contour and apply blush. That's basically my whole face, minus any lip colour. I'm good with just a chapstick.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 11, 2009)

eyebrows!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

Definitely mascara.

With my lashcurler. A lashcurler isn't considered a product, right? It's a tool....!


----------



## Sashan (Mar 22, 2009)

SPF20 mineral powder, just enough to even out my skin tone.


----------



## Rudyru (Mar 22, 2009)

Tinted moisturizer. Foundation is too thick to wear everyday, I'd rather have my pores not clogged. XD


----------



## nebbish (Mar 25, 2009)

Eyeliner!!
Up until like a year ago, that was really all I *ever* walked out of the house with *shudder*


----------



## HerShe (Mar 26, 2009)

Bare Essential Buxom Lash Mascara


----------



## dromero (Mar 26, 2009)

That's a tough one, but I would say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mascara


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 1, 2009)

Moisturizer w/ atleast SPF 30

if that doesn't count, then eyeliner for sure.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lipgloss!  It's all I ever regularly wear, anyway.


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll probably choose a multi-purpose product like Stila's CC or MAC Cream Color Base so that it can double both as cheek and lip color


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmm...I guess I'd pick my MSFN.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 1, 2009)

Urgh... It's be a choice between my Russian Red L/S or StudioFix... I actually can't choose. I suppose it's depend on how good my skin looked that day.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Apr 1, 2009)

I would have to fill my brows in. 
Oh no!
I fill my brows in with two products! haha.


----------



## girlie_girl (Apr 3, 2009)

mascara!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 4, 2009)

i must must must fill in my eyebrows. otherwise i look like a scary lady with very sparse eyebrow hairs. xD


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 4, 2009)

Chapstick.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 6, 2009)

Concealer to cover up the dark circles under my eyes. If I could pick two I'd add lipgloss too.


----------



## sherby2722 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mascara i cant go anywer without it!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 6, 2009)

Definitely my MAC studio sculpt concealer...my undereye circles are heinous.


----------

